# Hello from Tucson



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Been lurking around here for the past year, finally got off my rear and became first class. I started out in HO as a kid and dabbled in N-scale a bit. Then while visiting family in Tucson before we moved out here, we went on a tour of some layouts from Tucson Garden Railway Society, and I was hooked. This will be my third try at it and it gets better everytime. The new layout is a folded dogbone that loops over it self on one end, with a few spurs to service a copper mine, and a sheep and cattle ranch. I'm more focused on the trains going through the sceney then operations, but the spurs will give me the option. 
Heres a few pics of the work in progress.
















































Future site of mine.
















Thats all for now. Hopefully get this section done this week, then its back to haulin rocks and dirt for the other side.
Pete


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Crashbig, very nice and now for some stats: 

What radius are you running on your curves and what types of locos. Are you track or battery? 

gg

PS: where is "here"

okkkk..... I am a Canuk.... Tuscon Arizona I guess


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Largest I can go is 8 ft. for the area I'm allowed to play in, the dogs need a place to run so I'm regulated to one narrow side of the yard. I've been trying DCC for the past 6 months on the previous layout. Using the Prodigy Express, been fairly happy with it. Usually its just me blowin the whistle so didn't need anything fancy.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife freaked when I told her that I would be taking over an extra 3 feet beyond the edge of the garden to create a 9 x 25 foot train garden. 

I told her to get over it. 

My dog is going to freak when I inform her that her dog house is about to be transformed into a rolling stock shed. ( dog never uses it anyway however..... ) 


I will not tell my dog to get over it... I will take her to a councellor




gg


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah my previous layout took over about half the yard, but that didn't mix very well with the Dane mix puppy we got so I've had to scale back. He grew up fast and claimed the rest of the yard. As long as he doesn't think the new trestles are hurdles to jump over everything will be fine.









Pete


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool place for a railroad.


Our silly dog didn't sleep in her dog house. Instead, she's lay on top of the tulip bulbs right under our window and go, "WO! Wo! wo!" every few seconds all night. This was the dog before "Angel of Destruction."


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELOCME TO MLS FROM THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR New River AZ.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Well very little work has progressed, we've had our hands full with our first child and hopefully future engineer







. His room is already full of trains so he's off to a good start. Hopefully labor day weekend I can play catch up and at least have trains running again.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember, Crash, the trains are a child accessory. Enjoy your children, the trains will still be around when they're grown and gone.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm enjoying his company right now as we check MLS together. He has truly been a blessing to us. If the railroad takes longer thats fine with me, I wouldn't trade spending time with him for anything. Pete


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Pete: Nice pics of the beginning of your RR. Sounds like your bringing up the little one the right way. Looking forward to further progress of the RR. later RJD


----------

